# Funny Picture Thread - Political Ed.



## Splash Log (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Hoglander (Oct 13, 2008)

Just make it all go away!!!




Months and months of picking apart this and picking apart that. We have a weird culture here in the USA to say the least.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 13, 2008)

real klassy


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 13, 2008)

above

Can I tell a stupid joke???? ....

OK!!!

:  )

I got an email that said, "XXX Hardcore of Sarah Palin." I didn't open it because I thought it might have a virus. Right below that I got an email that said, "Nude Pics of Hillary Clinton." I didn't open it because it might have nude pictures of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> above
> 
> Can I tell a stupid joke???? ....
> 
> ...



Let that be the last stupid joke.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

What's wrong with Hillary?
I don't find her ugly at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

I think she's hot!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Jarhed (Oct 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


>



That was just "WRONG"


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2008)

Barack Obama visits McCain in Vietnam.....


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Barack Obama visits McCain in Vietnam.....



And . . . . .


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 16, 2008)

not even shopped, from last night


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

some funny stuff!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> And . . . . .


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Watch the Obama v. McCain Dance-Off:
Funny Video: Obama vs. McCain Dance Off - Starpulse Entertainment News Blog


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny Video: Obama vs. McCain Dance Off - Starpulse Entertainment News Blog


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wealth spreader*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol these are some funny stuff.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is great. After seeing it I finally have decided who I am voting for.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> This thread is great. After seeing it I finally have decided who I am voting for.



Splash log?


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

This guy






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Special effects at it's best.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> This guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bernie Mack is dead dude!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Bernie Mack is dead dude!!!!!



Compared to the other stiffs running for office...


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Niceeeeeeeeeee



I had a feeling youd like those.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to learn how to convert youtubes into gif's.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 29, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I need to learn how to convert youtubes into gif's.



YouTube Video Download Tool

this site will allow you to retrieve the video as a .flv, seeing as you are tech savvy you should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> YouTube Video Download Tool
> 
> this site will allow you to retrieve the video as a .flv, seeing as you are tech savvy you should be able to figure it out from there.



Thanks!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2008)

*Obama and McCain - Dance Off*






YouTube Video











This is a good one


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^^ lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



are these your work


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> are these your work



No, they are borrowed.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2008)

o. still funny but i was wondering how much time you'd invested if they were all yours.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> o. still funny but i was wondering how much time you'd invested if they were all yours.



I had to stop, it does take too much time.
I do a couple every now and then though.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Oh My God!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## freakinhuge (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the debate flow chart.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2008)




----------

